# S&W Snubbie Models-Price/Features



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Trying to educate myself. Looks like the Airweights start around $500 and price quickly goes to the $700-$900 range rather quickly. What do the higher end ones offer that the lower ones don't? I am looking for a car carry/CCW revolver in 38+p or 357. Thanks for the help.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Ruger71 said:


> Trying to educate myself. Looks like the Airweights start around $500 and price quickly goes to the $700-$900 range rather quickly. What do the higher end ones offer that the lower ones don't? I am looking for a car carry/CCW revolver in 38+p or 357. Thanks for the help.


S&W 642 if you are willing to stick with standard pressure .38 spcl (I do!) and 640 if you absolutely must have +P or .357 capability. I own both and love them. High end (S&W) means getting a better made and more reliable gun. Go with a used S&W before going cheaper new! I have a Taurus 85 and use it for" shop gun" when cleaning my other guns, but I don't EDC it.


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

wjh2657 said:


> S&W 642 if you are willing to stick with standard pressure .38 spcl (I do!) and 640 if you absolutely must have +P or .357 capability. I own both and love them. High end (S&W) means getting a better made and more reliable gun. Go with a used S&W before going cheaper new! I have a Taurus 85 and use it for" shop gun" when cleaning my other guns, but I don't EDC it.


LOL

Used ones don't exist where I'm at. What few that do are new price.


----------



## 2old2worry (Sep 22, 2009)

Try this link: http://www.shootersjax.com/ . You can get a 642 for $450, including shipping; $620 with CT grips. I bought one there and they're super quick shipping to you.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Ruger71 said:


> What do the higher end ones offer that the lower ones don't?


Lighter weight, attained by the use of more expensive alloys.

It costs quite a lot to decrease the overall weight by a couple of ounces......


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Ruger71 said:


> Trying to educate myself. Looks like the Airweights start around $500 and price quickly goes to the $700-$900 range rather quickly . . .


I bought a new 642 Centenial (inclosed hammer) last fall for $400 at a local gunshop. Having five gunshops here helps "price competition". I bought CT Lasergrips, the newer "short" version. $219 off the 'Net from OpticsPlanet.net.

It's for CCW and car "console" use. I keep it in a DeSantis "Super Fly" pocket holster to protect it in my console.And a El Paso Saddlery belt slide for strong side "behind the hip" carry.
My aluminum frame and stainless cylinder gun is rated +P. And, weighs 15 ounces. It's .38 Special only. Including +P.

The more expensive models are "Scandium" alloy. I agree with the above, getting a couple of ounces less weight considering the big price hit for "Scandium" doesn't make much sense.

Nor does getting the .357 Mag/.38 Special versions. You get a 1/8" longer cylinder. And a WHOLE lot more recoil and muzzle blast with .357 ammo. I tried a friend's .357 snubby. One time on the range.
Go ahead. Buy the .357 Mag version. Try .357 Mag ammo once. Use .38 Spl the rest of the gun's life. :mrgreen:

+P in my 15 oz. gun "Airweight" is further than I want to go with recoil. I use "regular" .38 Spl. Premium self-defense loads. It's a VERY nice gun.
If you get one, shoot it a LOT in the beginning. It needs a lot of practice to "master". The gun has "almost no" sight radius. Lasergrips really, REALLY help accuracy.


----------

